# [KDE y otros]Corte de luz XD y traducción(cerrado)

## phyro

Quería traducir KDE 4 al español. Configuré las variables USE siguientes:

LINGUAS="es en"

Y como ya tenía instalado el siguiente paquete:

kde-base/kde-l10n 

Hice un emerge -DuNav world .

Actualizó algunos paquetes y tengo partes de KDE en español, pero partes en inglés(a pesar que configuré en preferencias del sistema que esté en español). Por ejemplo, el menú principal de prefrencias del sistema está en español, pero cada submenú(por ejemplo, Apariencias) se encuentra en inglés. Los programas de KDE, por ejemplo, Okular o Kmail, también están en inglés.

Además, creo que esto no va a aparecer en muchas guías, igual Googlé y no lo encontré. Pero estaba emergeando un paquete y se cortó la luz XD. ¿Es algo peligroso en Gentoo?. Como soy newbie, no se bien que puede suceder.

El paquete en cuestión que estaba instalando es el "kde-i18n" De acuerdo a la guía de Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

Pero parece que este paquete es para KDE 3.5.X(no estoy seguro). Por las dudas quería probar  :Razz:  .

Entonces, ¿cómo hago para tener KDE4 completamente en español?. Y debido al corte de luz, ¿afecta eso en algo a portage o a algún componente del sistema no haber terminado el proceso?.

Gracias anticipadas.Last edited by phyro on Wed Nov 25, 2009 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que tener el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale con un contenido como este:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> 
> 

 

y ademas lo que tengas entre comillas en LANG="" tiene que estar en /etc/locale.gen.

y x si las moscas hace un locale-gen para que esas locales se generen

y te acomoda todo.

----------

## Coghan

Repasa estás guías por si se te ha pasado algo:

Configurando localización en Gentoo Linux

Usando UTF-8 con Gentoo

----------

## luispa

Aquí tienes mi guía por si te ayuda. 

Luispa

----------

## luispa

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tenes que tener el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale con un contenido como este:
> 
>  *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

Según mis pruebas, al poner LC_COLLATE="C" lo que haces es que las aplicaciones pasen a Inglés, a pesar de que tengas el teclado, resto en Español. Te pasa a tí lo mismo?

Luis

----------

## phyro

 *luispa wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   tenes que tener el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale con un contenido como este:
> 
>  *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

Acabo de seguir las indicaciones que me dieron los dos, y funcionó perfecto. Tengo todo en español. Yo pensé que al definir las locales en la instalación base de Gentoo era suficiente, y por eso no entendía.

De esta manera, estaría correcto todo?. Según la guía de Gentoo, parece que sí, y como ahora todo esta traducido, supongo que sí:

```
phyro@phyro ~ $ locale

LANG=es_AR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Así que gracias.

Una duda, con respecto al corte de luz, que sucede con emerge? No sé si había terminado de realizar el proceso cuando se interrumpió.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un 

```
emerge --resume -av
```

 y chequea...

siempre que se te corte. lo podes seguir con un 

```
emerge --resume
```

a veces cuando compilas muchas cosas, y alguna falla xq se le ocurre, podes seguir la compilacion con 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 a veces x ejemplo hace poco actualice gcc, con lo que actualice el sistema con un emerge -e system y un emerge -e world. y en el emerge -e world me fallaba mysql-community. con lo que lo saltee con un skipfirst, y luego solucione el problema, xq sino tenes que recompilar todo lo ya hecho.

espero q te sirva.

 *luispa wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   tenes que tener el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale con un contenido como este:
> 
>  *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

asi textual tengo yo configurado el sistema mio.

con lo unico que tenia problemas era con  sys-apps/util-linux, que no me tomaba el asento por ejemplo cfdisk para poner el sí. pero desactivando la flag nls se solucionaba. ahora no da mas problemas

----------

## phyro

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace un 
> 
> ```
> emerge --resume -av
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias. Igual, no me apareció ese paquete en cuestión, sino otros que quería reinstalar :S.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3  USE="mysql -bindist -doc (-firebird) -oci8 -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB                                                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4  USE="ipv6 pcre sql ssl tcpd -caps -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -static" 0 kB                                                                                                   

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Ya terminó igual, y no pasó nada raro, así que gracias  :Wink:  .

----------

